# Interesting Facts about Droitwich :)



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2011)

Last night I was sitting in a bar full of old 50's radios. Looking at the dials listed amongst the the glam of Luxembourg, Paris, Hamburg, etc etc etc was loley Droitwich. 'Why Drotwich ?' I wondered. I've been Googling 

The BBC MW/LW transmitter was built at Droitwich because the high salt content in the ground provided excellent earthing and thus more powerful signals. There you go. Droitwich was World famous on the radio once upon a time.

Then I'm on a train sharing a compartment with an Italian couple and an Algerian guy. He was very proud about his English. I was keeping quiet. He was teaching the Italians how to pronounce 'sandwich'.

Sandwich, Droitwich, Middlewich - what can it all mean?

It's all about salt again originally. Fortified salt town, or coastal settlement.


Bring on your interesting facts about Droitwich (once upon a time the UK's sole radio representative in Europe).


Yep. I'm bored 


e2a; actually, WTF is a Droit?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2011)

All the more reason why the North should have it's own forum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2011)

a slow day in spain then


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a slow day in spain then



You're not following my progress are you?

Spain to France to Monacco to Italy back to France, soon to be in Germany, but yeah - pretty slow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2011)

But, anyway...

A 'Droit'??? Struggling to get much sense from this. Seems it comes from French and is a legal term meaning property of the Crown, or summat. So, possibly someone discovered big salt deposits inland, close to Birmingham and the governors of the time made legal claim?

When I was a kid I discovered a rare fossil and took it into school. Bitch of a headmistress immediately sent it to the loacl museum because legally it was property of the crown even though I found it. Cunts. Pretty sure I could have sold it for 500 Milky Bars to a rich American collector. It was fossilised dragon fly tracks with a squashed dragon fly at the end  I want it back!

Droit???


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 5, 2011)

You must have been a posh kid to be fossil hunting.

Didn't you push sticks in dog shit and play tracker then Stan?

Did you have an egg collection?


----------



## a_chap (Jul 12, 2011)

If it helps Droitwich's standing amongst the Urban 75 _cognoscenti_ there's a 250 mile bike ride starting in Droitwich this Saturday.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-198/

I know about this ride because I'm one of the riders.

You can follows me on twitter if you want to.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 13, 2011)

Droitwich = French for 'right salty'.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Chateau Impney is quite cool.
Went to a festival in the grounds there many years ago.

Built by a saltworks magnate for his French/Irish wife in the style of Louis XIII


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 13, 2011)

The Droitwich barge canal has just reopened after restoration. Last year saw the first boat on there for 80 years. 

http://www.worcs.com/dct/


----------



## dirtyfruit (Jul 13, 2011)

Rik Mayall grew up there...

and I lost my virginity there!

Not to Rik Mayall!


----------

